# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Another Dennis James

## Uncle_Buck

Another one I found.

----------


## bigkev

DJ is the man!!(after ronnie of course!)

----------


## RageControl

BaH! He rocks but cmon bigkev i can think of a few better . One guy in particular  :Wink:  . Whats with the lump in his left quad ? :Suspicious:

----------


## mando

BIGKEV GOT ANY SIMILAR PICS ON RON?.....CHEERS :Big Grin:

----------


## LI Ape

> _Originally posted by RageControll_ 
> *Whats with the lump in his left quad ?*


Its his Vastus Intermedius, Its not what you think :EEK!:

----------


## Layed

DJ is fucking huge

----------


## Pete235

The man obviously knows how to get shredded!!!!

----------


## Pete235

Gotta bump it!!

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

> _Originally posted by RageControll_ 
> *BaH! He rocks but cmon bigkev i can think of a few better . One guy in particular  . Whats with the lump in his left quad ?*


You mean his other left, right?

----------


## LI Ape

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *The man obviously knows how to get shredded!!!!*


But he seems to loose his fullness and his depth in his back once he hits the stage. If he can keep it he will be dangerous.

----------


## $uperman

DJ shows great improvements every time i see em

----------


## HARDCORE

Good god Pete-that looks like an anatomy chart!!!

----------


## RageControl

Not to start this up again but where did ya get that pic pete ? :LOL:   :Suspicious:

----------


## RageControl

:Strong Smiley:

----------


## RageControl

:Smilie:

----------


## killerbiceps

THIS GUY IS GONNA DO SOME DAMAGE !!!!

----------


## ECKO 747

Fuck that guy is luck to be living in Thai land... Land of D-Ball and Cheap Anabolics  :Smilie:

----------


## Shredder

im suprised when your in a country where juice is illegal there are more bigger guys. But places like mex or thailand where juice is legal there are less big guys. i give him props in living in thailand jus for juice! bet he gets all the punnany there!

----------


## mando

i would like to see dj standing next to lee preist .....amazing

----------


## QuietStorm

That guy is definitely one of my favorites. Huge S.O.B.

----------


## berry

hes calves sucks,the rest is incredible, he should work on more quality or he will rumb out like levrone a few years back and coleman now

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## Canes4Ever

6

----------


## Canes4Ever

7

----------


## Canes4Ever

8

----------


## Canes4Ever

9

----------


## Canes4Ever

10

----------


## Canes4Ever

11

----------


## Canes4Ever

12

----------


## Canes4Ever

13

----------


## Canes4Ever

14

----------


## Canes4Ever

15

----------


## Canes4Ever

16

----------


## Canes4Ever

17

----------


## Canes4Ever

18

----------


## Canes4Ever

19

----------


## Canes4Ever

20

----------


## Canes4Ever

21

----------


## Canes4Ever

22

----------


## Canes4Ever

23

----------


## Canes4Ever

24

----------


## Canes4Ever

25

----------


## Canes4Ever

26

----------


## Canes4Ever

27

----------


## Canes4Ever

28

----------


## Canes4Ever

29

----------


## Canes4Ever

30

----------


## Canes4Ever

31

----------


## Canes4Ever

32

----------


## Canes4Ever

33

----------


## Canes4Ever

34

----------


## Canes4Ever

35

----------


## Canes4Ever

36

----------


## Canes4Ever

37

----------


## Canes4Ever

38

----------


## Canes4Ever

39

----------


## Canes4Ever

40

----------


## Canes4Ever

41

----------


## Canes4Ever

42

----------


## Canes4Ever

43

----------


## Canes4Ever

44

----------


## Canes4Ever

45

----------


## Canes4Ever

46

----------


## Canes4Ever

47

----------


## Canes4Ever

48

----------


## Canes4Ever

49

----------


## Canes4Ever

50

----------


## Canes4Ever

51

----------


## Canes4Ever

52

----------


## Canes4Ever

53

----------


## Canes4Ever

54

----------


## mando

dj could easily make 2nd or 3 rd at the mr '' o ''

----------


## Canes4Ever

55

----------


## Canes4Ever

56

----------


## Canes4Ever

57

----------


## Canes4Ever

58

----------


## Canes4Ever

59

----------


## Canes4Ever

60

----------


## Canes4Ever

61

----------


## Canes4Ever

62

----------


## Canes4Ever

63

----------


## Canes4Ever

64

----------


## Canes4Ever

65

----------


## Canes4Ever

66

----------


## Canes4Ever

67

----------


## Canes4Ever

68

----------


## Canes4Ever

69

----------


## Canes4Ever

70

----------


## Canes4Ever

71

----------


## Canes4Ever

72

----------


## Canes4Ever

73

----------


## Canes4Ever

74

----------


## Canes4Ever

75

----------


## Canes4Ever

76

----------


## Canes4Ever

77

----------


## Canes4Ever

78

----------


## Canes4Ever

79

----------


## Canes4Ever

80

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by LI Ape_ 
> *
> 
> Its his Vastus Intermedius, Its not what you think*


Paaa.. The lump he is talking about is a little lump on his RECTUS FEMORIS... if I am correct.

----------


## Canes4Ever

81

----------


## mike2112

I'm a a fan of Dennis James!! HE is THE MAN!!!
don't you find he has sometimes a GH guts?

----------


## DrSchmee

His shoulders are huge

----------


## baseline_9

This threat is 9 years old!

Please try to not BUMP old threads

----------


## mussina123

DJ has always been an inspiration, knows what needs to be done to make great progress!!

----------


## Back In Black

> DJ has always been an inspiration, knows what needs to be done to make great progress!!


Please read the post above yours and stop bumping old threads. If you want to up your post count do it in the lounge or welcoming new members, thanks.

----------

